# Show Your Airforce



## Konoval (Apr 13, 2006)

MiG-29









Su-35

















Su-37









Su-25









Su-34

















Tu-16









Tu-22









Tu-160

















Il-38 









A-50









An-22









Il-76


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

pflo777 said:


> Luftwaffe:
> (german airforce)
> 
> 
> ...


I've been reading up on that Haunebu aka RFZ-5. I've never heard of it befour but it seems very real. 2/3 where built by the germans and for them just to disappear and then millions on people to see these flying saucer objects in the sky for years after the war. Come on they arnt bloody aliens it was just advanced versions on them flying saucer things, built by whoever got their hands on them. Its likely its so advanced letting it out would be bad for everyone. It was them same with the Stealth fighter and bomber in the 1980s. Oh looks theres a black triangle object in the sky its Aliens!! No it isnt.


----------



## sravan2569 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Some more pics*









Mig 29









Mig 29









Mig 29









Mig 23









Mig 23









The helicopter with the Highest altitude record... Can almost reach halfway to everest.









Cheetak









Cheetak on a rescue sortie in the Siachen Glacier 15,000 meters.









Some Vintage Canberras









Mig 29









Mig 29 patrolling Oil Rig









Mig 29









Jaguar with Torpedo/Cruise missile








Mirage with A2A missiles









Sukhoi MKI (Currently undefeated in Air to Air combat) slightly below par f-22.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/f3/MK42.JPG 
very large pic ^^









Recon









Suryakirans









UAV








UAV2








Illyushin 38's


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Philippine Air Force


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## sravan2569 (Mar 22, 2006)

India

Combat Aircraft - Air Superiority 294 (Incl 32 Trainers)
Ground Attack 300 (Incl 34 Trainers)
Second Line Combat Aircraft 99 (Incl 10 Trainers)
Helicopters 282
Transport Aircraft 254
Trainers 154
TOTAL 1383

How big is the Fillapino, Japan airforce??


----------



## Konoval (Apr 13, 2006)

Mighty air force in India! Nice!


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Philippine... I haven't got the slightest idea.


----------



## sravan2569 (Mar 22, 2006)

Konoval said:


> Mighty air force in India! Nice!


Isn't the Russian defence budget getting bigger as well?

With the recent oil prices going up.


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

german air force---what a stupid livery


----------



## sravan2569 (Mar 22, 2006)

*the Mig 29*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=H09jUYGvRqc&search=air force


----------



## Konoval (Apr 13, 2006)

sravan2569 said:


> Isn't the Russian defence budget getting bigger as well?
> 
> With the recent oil prices going up.


Well nowadays - yes. Air force, as well as the whole armed forces, in Russia is beeing developed today. Still after 90's crisis it is rather hard but it's obvious now that we're going to be fine. Thanks to Putin and our defence minister!


----------



## sravan2569 (Mar 22, 2006)

Some Airliners.net pics...

Mirage in Action : <b>Click Here</b>


----------



## kissodon (May 29, 2006)

*Hungarian Air Force*

Mig 29 Fulcrum A/B









JAS39 Grippen C/D









MI 24 Hind 









Aero L39 Albatros (Special painting for Airshow at Kecskemét 2005)


----------



## EtherealCat (Jun 9, 2006)

Lockheed Martine are percussing sales of F/A-22 Rapter to Japanese SDF.
Japanese SDF is planning to buy 100 Raptors.
The cost is estimated about 15 billion dollars.

However, F/A-22 Raptor is extremely strong, and It has good Stealth function. 
In a rumor, five F-15 Eagle cannot beat one F/A-22 Rapter.
So, some countries around Japan will oppose it. 

On the other hand, China bought 100 Su-27SK/UBK and Su-30MMKs from Russia.
Japanese government and US air force are considering the balance of the war potential.


----------



## Sean in New Orleans (Apr 7, 2005)

The United States B-2 Bomber:


----------



## hkia (Oct 15, 2005)

The B-2 looks great from above, but ugly from the side.


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Royal Air Force*
*Harrier*








*Jaguar*








*Tornado GR4*








*Typhoon (Eurofighter) *








*Sentry*








*Tornado F3* 








*Canberra*








*Nimrod*








*Boeing C-17*








*Hercules C130*








*Tristar*








*VC10*








*BAE 125*








*BAE 146*








*Chinook*








*Puma*








*Merlin*
Heading for NYC








Over Central Park.








*Sea King*








*Hawk T1*








*Jetstream*








*Tucano*








*Griffin*








*Squirrel*








*Future Aircraft*
*Future Strategic Tanker Aircraft/FSTA (Airbus A330)*








*Hawk 128*








*F-35*


----------



## sravan2569 (Mar 22, 2006)

All the patches are upgrades.









Weapons load

Mig 29 Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_WwctF_EB4

Sukhoi 30 MKI detailed reality show. Pilots with 3000+ flight hours and young guns show their stuff.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyJzdFCnWbA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1DmPm1gEIg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMSFNHOQFy0

They name is at near 5th generation.


----------



## Penhorn (Mar 28, 2006)

Canadian Air Force


----------

